# 18650 Extender for JetBeam RRT-01/TC-R1?



## jedirock

I'm sure I'm not the first person to think of something like this, but I don't see any others posts about it, so I'll ask.

If there anybody who might be willing to make an 18650 extender for the JetBeam RRT-01 and/or the TC-R1? I got a TC-R1 the other day, and while it seems to be a great light, it seems that my LiFePO4 batteries don't quite have enough voltage to drive the light to its full potential. I was going to order some LiMn 18350 batteries for it, but if I'm able to use my existing 18650s, that'd be even better. I don't mind an extra 30-35mm on the light (it'd make it easier to hold anyway), get a bit more runtime, and mean that the power draw will be well under the 2C limit for LiCo, even with 2400mAh 18650s (750mAh 16340s don't quite cut it, as based on JB's quoted runtime, it's approaching 3C on those batteries).

Titanium extender would be preferred, give I already have the TC-R1. No special finish is needed other than a polish. There may be more people interested in something like this too, so maybe we could organize some sort of group buy or something.


----------



## mohanjude

It is possible to do this without major effort if it is a simple polished surface.

However it depends on what size is going to be popular ... 18500, 18650 or both?

Simple polished surface is the easiest to execute.


----------



## jedirock

That's a good question about the battery size. I hadn't thought about 18500 myself as I don't own any batteries of that size, but I could see it being popular given it wouldn't increase the size of the light nearly as much as an 18650 extender would. Personally, I would go for an 18650 extender. I don't know if that's representative of people who would be interested in this though.

Would you have a rough estimate on how much an extender might cost to make?


----------



## Shikar

I have the TC-R1 and would like an extender for the 18650, so send me a note if possible please.

Regards.


----------



## mohanjude

Making an extender should not be expensive. I estimate it to be around $50 for an extension in titanium. Until I price it up by buying the materials and asking the machinist do the job I cannot give a accurate price. I will get a prototype done in the next 2-3 weeks and report back to see if it is a viable option. I am hoping to make a few anyway regardless of cost.


----------



## gunga

I'm interested. 18650 or 18500 (for AA use)


----------



## mohanjude

gunga said:


> I'm interested. 18650 or 18500 (for AA use)



Mike - will you posted.


----------



## Diablo_331

Count me in for one in 18650 flavor please.


----------



## Tofty

For that range of price i'd go for one as well (for the TC-R1, 18650 length)


----------



## mohanjude

Tofty said:


> For that range of price i'd go for one as well (for the TC-R1, 18650 length)



I am a flashaholic and don't want to make a profit. I will try and make it and hopefully be able to share it at the cost incurred to me. The extension should be approx 30mm long to accommodate a 18650 battery. Buying 25mm Ti bar is not prohibitive. However the longer bar I buy the cheaper it becomes. Making the 1st pro type is the most expensive as it takes time to make a drawing, turn that drawing into a Cnc programme etc. eventually when you get the prototype there are inevetible changes that need to be made.

I am hoping to make a 20mm and 35mm extension that is a simple polished tube with no additional machining on the surface to keep costs down. It may end up not looking nice as it may be too plain and will need to get feedback from you.


----------



## Tofty

mohanjude said:


> I am hoping to make a 150mm and 300mm extension that is a simple polished tube with no additional machining on the surface to keep costs down. It may end up not looking nice as it may be too plain and will need to get feedback from you.



Those are long extension pieces, i'm not sure how many people would risk running 5 or even 9 CR123s. But seriously, looking at a TC-R1 the head piece has about 12mm of untextured surface before the joint, the extention piece should blend in well with this. It might look a little strange but probably not 'wrong'.
It's a shame that the Jetbeam uses square threads though.

I certainly wouldn't be surprised or upset if the final price was quite a bit higher, if it isn't i've got to start talking to the machinists you use.


----------



## SPNKr

Tofty said:


> Those are long extension pieces, i'm not sure how many people would risk running 5 or even 9 CR123s. But seriously, looking at a TC-R1 the head piece has about 12mm of untextured surface before the joint, the extention piece should blend in well with this. It might look a little strange but probably not 'wrong'.
> It's a shame that the Jetbeam uses square threads though.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't be surprised or upset if the final price was quite a bit higher, if it isn't i've got to start talking to the machinists you use.



I'd think he meant 30mm and 15mm respectively. The current tube is about 35mm long, with the stated extensions they'll fit a 18650 and 18500 nicely.


----------



## mohanjude

Tofty - sorry for any confusion

A IMR 18350 is 18mm in diameter and 35mm in length.

A 18650 cells is 65mm in length but in reality almost all the cells I measured is 69 to 70mm long

So I would need to make a 35mm extension for the 18650 cell or 20mm extension for 18500 cells.

I don't think cr123 are going to work as they will be doubling the voltage - I don't know if the driver on the TCR1 can take 6v?


----------



## Larbo

I am in for a 18650 tube.


----------



## Tofty

@ Mohanjude: sorry i was just being deliberately obtuse.


----------



## Flucero28

I'm in also! 18500 please!


----------



## nMotion96

I have someone drawing up some designs for a 18650 body. Would a full knurling body be preferred? What about the tail with the lanyard hole? I was thinking or just getting rid of it. Also does anyone know the threading on it?


----------



## jedirock

nMotion96 said:


> I have someone drawing up some designs for a 18650 body. Would a full knurling body be preferred? What about the tail with the lanyard hole? I was thinking or just getting rid of it. Also does anyone know the threading on it?



I had just been thinking of an extender with the existing body myself, but I guess it would be possible to just replace the whole rear end instead, given there's not even a switch in it. If that were the route chosen instead, I'd personally go without the lanyard hole. I use the clip myself, and I've had a couple people mistake the nub for a switch, and then confusion ensues when it doesn't move.


----------



## rufus001

Definitely interested. It would have to be posted to Aus though.


----------



## Diablo_331

I like the idea of the full body. Maybe a removeable lanyard ring can be sandwiched between the clip and body?


----------



## Shikar

I will take a 18650 extension in titanium for my TC-R1. 

Regards.



mohanjude said:


> Making an extender should not be expensive. I estimate it to be around $50 for an extension in titanium. Until I price it up by buying the materials and asking the machinist do the job I cannot give a accurate price. I will get a prototype done in the next 2-3 weeks and report back to see if it is a viable option. I am hoping to make a few anyway regardless of cost.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

This tube would likely work with an EYE10, right? Basically the same light I believe. If that's the case then I would be interested in an 18650 tube.

BTW guys, you might want to re-think the 18500 tube. I've done testing at a 3 amp load between AW 18350s (better than 750mah at this load with *VERY LOW* voltage sag!) and AW LiCo 18500s (can't remember the numbers exactly but I can dig them up) and there's not as much difference in energy outputted as you probably think. Not worth the length increase over the excellent AW IMR 18350, IMO. If you're going to go longer you might as well go 18650 so that you can get a real increase in capacity.


----------



## gunga

Could it work with AA? Does this circuit work with 1.5v? That is the reason for 18500.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

gunga said:


> Could it work with AA? Does this circuit work with 1.5v? That is the reason for 18500.



O now I C. I kinda doubt it'll work so well or perhaps not at all with 1.5v. With a LiPo 3.7v cell it should work fine I would think.


----------



## gunga

Ah. Tis too bad. The sunwayman circuit, like in the v10r ti, works well with AA, with a little less top end. I was hoping the jetbeam circuit would be similar.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I can test it on my EYE10 and let you know. You're talking about using an alkaline cell, right?


----------



## gunga

Alkaline is fine, though I will be using eneloop if possible. 14500 is another option, but I would like eneloop as an good alternative. Alkaline should be fine for level testing.

THANKS!


----------



## gunga

Any updates? Does the circuit work with aa?


----------



## mohanjude

I will check on machining shop on Sunday where I might be able to get a slot to get some work done.


----------



## gunga

Confirmed. Works with AA.


----------



## F250XLT

I'd be in for this...


----------



## borealis

does jetbeam rrt-01 lego with sunwayman of that size? I'd be in for an 18650 extender for swm if it looked good  (I read a small compatible batch was made before, but they're nowhere to be found).


----------



## Zeruel

Pending the price, I'm in for one or two.


----------



## mohanjude

Ok as planned went to the machine shop and spent the morning making 4 prototypes of the extenders in Titanium for the TCR1.
X 18500 size and x2 18650 size. I love the longer torch. It feels nice in the hand.

Wasted a lot of time boring out the solid bar by first drilling it out to 10mm, then 16mm and then using the CNC boring tool to 18.5mm diameter for the 18xxx batteries.

If I am going to Do it again on a run I am going to have to buy that £1600 tool - you know the one that comes from a very expensive tool shop and can only be used once. I am just joking - it actually costs £80 it is a indexed drilling tool that will enable the bar to be drilled on the CNC rather than the lathe in one go. This will speed things up from 25 minutes per extender to maybe 5 minutes on the CNC. Drilling it out on the lathe is inefficient, frustrating and time consuming.. I am not going to whine that time equals money and therefore each extension is going to have cost $300 etc... You know I hate that kind of talk. So I have to find ways of making it efficient as I don't think the extension is worth more than $50. What do you think? What is a good pricing point. Remember I am not trying to make a profit but I do need to recoup the costs involved if I want to make this possible.

Having made the prototype I realise that the diameter of the front section of the torch head is slightly bigger than the rear section tube. Do you want the lip on the front or the back as there is going to be a step. . I think it is better at the back as it will blend in with the tube ring.

I have polished the body and it looks a bit plain - so any ideas? Anything too complicated will increase time to make. 








Close up of threads of extension tube. Interfaces nicely .. Not gritty.






I want some feedback before I take this further.


----------



## Shikar

I like it. I think it is a little plain and some knurling or even just some straight lines would be nice to breakup the plain face of the extender, like little columns. Anything to give a little surer grip of the light along the extender would be nice. You can price those a little higher, to be fair to you! 
The lip can be in the back, but then the whole body of the extender will be thicker, if the lip is to the front the extender can be kept thinner 
$50 is a good price point, and I would like you to make a little profit. Shipping to the US will be added cost too for a lot of us. 
I will take one 18650 extender for sure, kindly make sure it fits the longer Panasonic 3100 with protection, battery. 
Appreciate what you are making for us. 

Regards.


----------



## jedirock

I have to say, that looks very cool, and I'm glad that there's quite a bit of interest in having these made. Didn't quite realize how long it would make it at first, but that should be fine given the controls are all at the front of the light, and nothing at the back.

I'd prefer to have the lip at the back, which makes the overall thickness a bit bigger, but preserves the look as before, where the bezel on the back half rises smoothly to the final diametre of the front half. Does that make any sense?

I would agree that the plain polished look is a little dull. Some light knurling or possibly even some small rings around the extender would probably look nice.

$50 is fine by me. As you've said, you need to recoup your material costs, but that doesn't mean you have to donate your time for free, as it's appreciated by many members on the forums here. You can definitely take a bit of a profit on these for all your help with this.


----------



## Larbo

Shikar said:


> I like it. I think it is a little plain and some knurling or even just some straight lines would be nice to breakup the plain face of the extender



+1

Looking forward to one of these, thanks for the effort:thumbsup:. These will give the light alot more run time.


----------



## gunga

This looks wonderful mohan! The lip location is whatever looks best. I can't imagine clearly now. That extension is huge. Quite interesting looking. I agree, some kind of knurling would be nice. Rings or lines could work since knurling is difficult. 

$50 is a great price point if workable for you.


----------



## gunga

Also. Is there an oring groove?


----------



## beach honda

I am definitely in for an 18650 extender. Just tell me where to send funds!

The plain look is fine, but if you come up with some architecture to add to the extenders...even better!

Many thanks for doing this, please keep us in the loop.


----------



## Tofty

I think it looks pretty good, ought to do the job.
However since you asked for feedback:

As for detailing; i would suggest either a grid pattern to compliment the pattern on the tail just not at 45 degrees, or just some rings, but either choice should use a similar radius and spacing to the pattern in the tail.

As for the lip; i think keeping a smooth transition between the smooth head section and the extender would look best but would it be possible to give the other end a 10-20 degree chamfer down to the smaller diameter of the tail, i feel this would look a little neater and feel better in the hand.

Also i agree with gunga that it could do with an o-ring channel, the TC-R1 comes with a spare o-ring which is lucky.


All that being said i'll go for one of each type whether any of these features are implemented or not but i also won't be upset if your initial quoted price goes up if you do implement any.


----------



## Zeruel

I agree with Shikar and Gunga that the extender could do with some simple lines or rings.
I'm in for sure. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## mohanjude

thanks for the feedback guys

I quickly this morning spun one of the tubes on my lathes. my poor hobbyist lathe has a dying motor and cannot do anything too substantial apart from a bit of polishing. nevertheless I kept at it and cut 2 rings on the body. sorry about the picture but I was in a rush and just made a point and shoot photo.

I think the rings break up the monotony of the extender and sit well with the design of the rest of the torch - you can see rings on the head with similar spacings. This adds minimal machine time so can be achieved easily.

Again I would value your honest feedback.

I cannot undertake anything more substantial such as the diametric pattern as it would involve putting it on a milling machine which adds further costs as it needs further machining and design.
To cut a slot for the O ring at the bottom of the threads is simple. I just didnt bother but that is something that can be done easily.


----------



## beach honda

Looks great! Add o ring slot and put it on the line!


----------



## Shikar

Good Morning Mohan,

Add the O-ring slot, thats a good idea for sure. 
The rings you cut break up the monotony of the extender just perfect, cosmetically lets keep it just that way now. 
Great work and thanks again for doing this for all of us!!
Let me know paypal and lets get it done. 

Regards.


----------



## Diablo_331

Is there any chace that this can be offered in aluminum? Raw or HA would be fine by me.


----------



## cubebike

Well done . I am in for 18650 ! Tks for all the efforts


----------



## gunga

Looks good Mohan!


----------



## F250XLT

Looks good, and the price point is fair for sure.


----------



## mohanjude

Thanks for the encouragement.

I will go and work out with machinist how much raw material I need to order.

Once I am in a position to go ahead I will post on this thread and start a separate sales thread. I can make a couple of aluminium extensions for those who want it.

I am getting the impression that the majority are asking for 18650 extensions and maybe just the odd couple of 18500 extension.


----------



## Diablo_331

mohanjude said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I will go and work out with machinist how much raw material I need to order.
> 
> Once I am in a position to go ahead I will post on this thread and start a separate sales thread. I can make a couple of aluminium extensions for those who want it.
> 
> I am getting the impression that the majority are asking for 18650 extensions and maybe just the odd couple of 18500 extension.



18650 in aluminum flavor for me please!


----------



## Shikar

Mohan,

Any update? We all appreciate your help !!

Regards.


----------



## mohanjude

Shikar said:


> Mohan,
> 
> Any update? We all appreciate your help !!
> 
> Regards.



I have ordered the titanium and waiting for the CNC drill to be ordered. It will probably be around 4-6 weeks before I can get this out.


----------



## cubebike

Great ! Looking forward for the masterpiece !


----------



## gunga

Can you test with AA long term? I only did a quick function test. No long term testing for how the circuit works on aa.


----------



## aau007

I am so in for a Ti 18650 extension tube. Will the AL version cost the same? I suppose the AL version will work with both the rrt01 and the Niteye?

When is the pre-ordering start? I can't wait to run the tcr1 with 18650. The only reason I don't use the tcr1 much is battery life. If I get an extension to run 18650, I might even get another tcr1. One for shelf and one for throwing around.


----------



## mr.snakeman

I´m definately in for a Ti 18650 extension tube (with o-ring groove). Can´t let my V10R Ti´s have all the 18650 fun. Knurling or tighter groves as on my V10r Ti 18650 tube would be worth paying a bit more for.


----------



## ErichM

Great work Mohan. I am interested in both AL and Ti 18650 with o-ring groove.


----------



## phips

Have you considered making a full battery compartment instead of an extender?
I think it would make for a much cleaner look.
Add some knurling like on the RRT-01 and the battery tube is perfect.


----------



## beach honda

In for 18650 Ti extender w\ oring groove.


----------



## mohanjude

phips said:


> Have you considered making a full battery compartment instead of an extender?
> I think it would make for a much cleaner look.
> Add some knurling like on the RRT-01 and the battery tube is perfect.



It would add to the cost and make the existing body redundant. The OP is about making an extender. In time I am sure a complete new body could be machined which would put it at $150 - just slightly less than the cost of the TCR1. Not sure if there is going to be the appetite.


----------



## jedirock

mohanjude said:


> It would add to the cost and make the existing body redundant. The OP is about making an extender. In time I am sure a complete new body could be machined which would put it at $150 - just slightly less than the cost of the TCR1. Not sure if there is going to be the appetite.



For $150, I would agree that there isn't any appetite from me, anyway.

Any updates on how these are progressing? Or are we still waiting for shipping to deliver the small CNC machine?


----------



## mohanjude

Cnc drill has been ordered with inserts. Waiting for delivery any time soon.

Machining shop has a lead time around 4 weeks. So hopefully it will be be around 4 weeks. I hate waiting but when you have small jobs nobody does anything in a hurry. People who have regular contracts always get priority. Well down the pecking order.... Good news is that the 2m of Ti bar has arrived.

Mohan



jedirock said:


> For $150, I would agree that there isn't any appetite from me, anyway.
> 
> Any updates on how these are progressing? Or are we still waiting for shipping to deliver the small CNC machine?


----------



## Shikar

Mohan,

Thanks for the update and worth the wait 

Regards.


----------



## mohanjude

Cnc drill with inserts have arrived.

Paid for the drill.. Ouch. I am going to donate it to the shop for doing my work over the last few months.

Should get a move on next week hopefully from the vibes I am getting. It all depends if that free slot materialises. Going to make the majority for 18650 and a few for 18500.


----------



## ErichM

Great news! can't wait for this extender. Any thoughts on doing a run in aluminum?


----------



## gunga

Awesome news!


----------



## mohanjude

ErichM said:


> Great news! can't wait for this extender. Any thoughts on doing a run in aluminum?



I haven't asked the machine shop. Shouldn't be difficult - need to get a bar of aluminium. Not sure how many are needed?


----------



## Espionage Studio

Mohan, if it's going to be around $50 for this add another tcr1 owner to your list


----------



## mohanjude

Espionage Studio said:


> Mohan, if it's going to be around $50 for this add another tcr1 owner to your list



No problem. I think there is going to be around x16 18650 extenders and around x5 18500 extenders looking at the length of the Ti bar that I bought (1 meter)

I am also going to go and purchase a small length of 25mm diameter aluminium bar to make a couple of 18650 extenders in aluminium (no more than 5). This is not definite as I haven't visited the metal shop but shouldn't be a problem


----------



## gunga

Cool. Still interested in 18650
And 18500 in ti.


----------



## mr.snakeman

Put me on the list for one of the 18650 Ti extenders, can Paypal you as soon as I get the price.


----------



## mohanjude

Ok we are making progress. X 10 18500 extensions made. Screw 2 of these together and you get a 18650 extension. The 18650 extensions are been machined right now in Ti.

I also bought an aluminium bar but that will have to wait a little. 

Here are some pictures at the Cnc shop 



















Sales thread will open soon. I will add people already who expressed an interest on to the sales thread.

Thanks everyone. 

Mohan


----------



## Zeruel




----------



## Tofty

Very nice, i'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## mr.snakeman

mohanjude said:


> Ok we are making progress. X 10 18500 extensions made. Screw 2 of these together and you get a 18650 extension. The 18650 extensions are been machined right now in Ti.
> 
> I also bought an aluminium bar but that will have to wait a little.
> 
> Here are some pictures at the Cnc shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sales thread will open soon. I will add people already who expressed an interest on to the sales thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Mohan


I´m in for two 18500 extenders if they are all o-ring groved otherwise an18650 o-ring groved extender. Thanks for your effort on this project.


----------



## mohanjude

mr.snakeman said:


> I´m in for two 18500 extenders if they are all o-ring groved otherwise an18650 o-ring groved extender. Thanks for your effort on this project.



I can put black o rings on the 18500 for you ... Is that ok? For the rest I am assuming people can use the spare red o ring that came with the torch.


----------



## jorgen

Please count me in for two 18500s and an aluminum 18650.


----------



## mr.snakeman

mohanjude said:


> I can put black o rings on the 18500 for you ... Is that ok? For the rest I am assuming people can use the spare red o ring that came with the torch.


As long as the o-ring grooves and the o-rings are there on all threaded ends, i`m ok with that (Sweden-winter-wet). Thanks.


----------



## gunga

Thats awesome! Can we see the look on a torch)


----------



## jedirock

gunga said:


> Thats awesome! Can we see the look on a torch)



If you check post 34, you can see the original look before the grooves were added. Post 43 shows what it looks like after the grooves.


----------



## gunga

Ugh. Must have missed that on second glance. I'm still in for 18650 and 18500.


----------



## mohanjude

I have looked through the list and compiled the following. I have x16 18650 extensions and x10 18500 extensions in Titanium. I will take some photos tomorrow of the finished product when I get the opportunity to go to the shop and pick up the tubes. Once I have the photos I will start a separate sales thread and put the link in a post on this thread. I need to negotiate with the shop to quickly do some Aluminium tubes. They did give me the 'look' as I think they want me to take my turn again as it is considered another job. Maybe I can convince them to do it quickly while the tooling is still set up on the CNC.

Expression of interest.

1.Jedirock x1 Titanium 18650
2.Shikar x1 Titanium 18650
3.Gunga x1 Titanium 18500 & 18650
4.Diablo331 x1 Titanium 18650
5.Tofty x1 Titanium 18650 & 18500
6.Larbo x1 Titanium 18650
7.Flucero28 x1 Titanium 18500

8.rufus001 ??? size

9.ColonelSanders x1 Titanium 18650

10.F250XLT ??? Size x1 18650

11.Zeruel x1 18650 Titanium
12.Beach Honda x1 18650 Titanium tube
13.Cubebike x1 18650 Titanium tube
14.aau007 x1 Aluminium 18650
15. mr.sankeman x2 Titanium 18500 tube
16.ErichM x1 Titanium x1 Aluminium 18650 
17. Espionage Studio ?18650 Titanium extender
18 Jorgen x2 Titanium 18500 + Aluminium 18650


----------



## mr.snakeman

Please see my posts #76 and #79 (I want to be able to use both battery sizes). Thanks


----------



## Zeruel

mohanjude said:


> 11.Zeruel ??? one or two ?? size



Pardon me for being vague, my interest is for 1 x Ti 18650 extender (for the moment).

Thanks!


----------



## mohanjude

Zeruel said:


> Pardon me for being vague, my interest is for 1 x Ti 18650 extender (for the moment).
> 
> Thanks!



fixed!


----------



## SPNKr

Will the aluminium ones be HA or raw?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

No need for mine to be titanium. Aluminum is fine. Also, I only need this *IF* it'll fit an EYE10. I can only assume that it does but I don't know. Can anyone confirm that they are threaded the same?

So 2 x 18500s will fit an 18650? I like that idea. I would need an extra o-ring, right?


----------



## Tofty

I'd like one of each length in Ti if thats ok.


----------



## gunga

Sorry, my posts indicate I was interested in 18500 AND 18650. One of each.


----------



## mohanjude

Colonel Sanders said:


> No need for mine to be titanium. Aluminum is fine. Also, I only need this *IF* it'll fit an EYE10. I can only assume that it does but I don't know. Can anyone confirm that they are threaded the same?
> 
> So 2 x 18500s will fit an 18650? I like that idea. I would need an extra o-ring, right?



I cannot at this stage be ure about the aluminium. You can certainly buy x2 18500 in Ti.


----------



## mohanjude

SPNKr said:


> Will the aluminium ones be HA or raw?



It will be raw.


----------



## aau007

Mohanjude,

Have you determined the final pricing for the tubes?


----------



## mohanjude

aau007 said:


> Mohanjude,
> 
> Have you determined the final pricing for the tubes?



Not yet... It will be around the ball park figure for Ti 18650 $50 plus shipping. I need to work out the price for Ti 18500 which I think $30 is fair price and once I cost up the aluminium and it actually happens I can report it on the sales thread. The aluminium will be cheaper but not that much less as the bulk of the cost is labour and the initial tooling costs.


----------



## Larbo

Will you offer extra o rings also?


----------



## jdriller

Hey mohanjude.
Please put me on the Ti 18650 list, if still available.
Thanks!


----------



## mohanjude

New sales thread started in CPF

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/341988


----------



## mohanjude

jdriller said:


> Hey mohanjude.
> Please put me on the Ti 18650 list, if still available.
> Thanks!



I have added your name to the list.


----------



## Quicksands

Would you consider making or have any 18650 extender for the JetBeam.


----------

